# windows CE ???



## Nummi (Jan 20, 2002)

Do we realy need the Windows CE forum?


----------



## edX (Jan 20, 2002)

i hope you don't have a dog. because you were really in a dog kicking mood this morning.

feel better now that you've had a nap?


----------



## symphonix (Jan 20, 2002)

Hey, I have a palmtop with Windows CE. It got a virus last year and the only options were to send it back, disconnect the reserve battery (very messy) or disconnect all power and leave it for 6 months to let the built-in cell go flat.
I have just dug it out last weekend and it is working again! Hoooray! Pity I no longer have a PC to plug it into. Or any use for it whatsoever.


----------



## ulrik (Jan 21, 2002)

if it is USB, you can sync with the pocketmac software, allthough at the moment, only file synching is possible, synching with entourage will be possible in the next released. they even wrote an app which converts a .exe-installer into a .cab so you don't have to run VirtualPC to install software


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 21, 2002)

a virus on a win ce device  ?
I hope I dont get one one my iPaq


----------



## Nummi (Feb 2, 2002)

symphonix... I bet you are not the "hairiest member".  I have more hair on my legs than a.... monkey.   



whatever... what a waste of space this post is.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 3, 2002)

I am letting my hair grow long after keeping it to a crew cut most of my life. It is now down over my ears and dyed bright-ferrari red with splashes of blonde. I am not very hairy, generally speaking.
And no, my palmtop is 9-pin serial. It also has no audio input or output sockets (suck! suck! suck!) but since it is 12 volt, I'm going to try to rig it up for something automotive. Turn my old Celica into the next bond-mobile, he he he. Voice command to start the engine!
Or maybe not. I'd hate to be stranded in the middle of the desert by a virus called "Nimda CE".


----------



## Nummi (Feb 5, 2002)




----------



## Nummi (Feb 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deez_nuts _
> *What is that supposed to mean Nummi?
> *



What is that supposed to mean Prentice?


----------

